# Win a date with Recharge... One of the worlds most eligible bachelors!



## slim6y (Feb 17, 2007)

In order to win the heart of this young man, you must first answer these following questions...

ROUND 1 (consists of 7 questions, each contestant must answer all questions honestly to continue through to round two)

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
a) Sizzler
b) Paris Hilton
c) Helga's House of Pain
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!
e) Other (please explain)

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)

4. How does giant squid taste?
(you need to write your own answer here)

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
a) Fail it
b) Be happy with any IQ it gave you
c) Have troubles with the first question "Name________"
d) Your own answer

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?

This concludes round one... when we have several entries round two will go up... C'mon ladies (and others if you don't fit into the lady category)

Let's get behind (or infront of) Recharge!!!


----------



## nook171 (Feb 17, 2007)

just preparing the popcorn this will be intresting


----------



## cuddlykylie (Feb 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 17, 2007)

slim6y said:


> In order to win the heart of this young man, you must first answer these following questions...
> 
> ROUND 1 (consists of 7 questions, each contestant must answer all questions honestly to continue through to round two)
> 
> ...



1. Helga's House of Pain sounds like fun.
2. Definately female, sometimes i wonder about the species of my parents.
3. I will always eat a rare rump on the first date but no t-bones that way i dont get tempted to chew the bone.
4. If it's still alive it might be a bit hard to swallow.
5. It would give me an answer, they'd send the mental health team from Campbelltown Hosptial straight over.
6. Fun, outgoing, immature, crazy.
7. I would choose the diamond necklace, cash it in at a jeweller then use it to pay for this years trip to Bathurst. 
Honest enough?????????????/

Simone.


----------



## Jen (Feb 17, 2007)

1. Sizzler mmm, cheesy bread
2. Female
3. Yes
4. with its tongue
5. b
6. fun, introverted, depends on the situation, sane (mostly)
7.Weekend away, unless it was a diamond python necklace


----------



## Recharge (Feb 17, 2007)

lol slimey!!!! you crazy man
oh yea, I live in brisbane ;P


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 17, 2007)

lol, hook it up recharge


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 17, 2007)

Is it his birthday or something? Why the interest? And where are the pics?? Sheesh!
But honestly now...
ROUND 1 (consists of 7 questions, each contestant must answer all questions honestly to continue through to round two)
1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!
e)Or some where else slightly more exciting

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) Yes (however I do have a weird family..and don't get my started on my habits...  Just kidding.)

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) HAHAHAHA depends what kind of meat. I used to be a vegetarian but I never gave up some types of meat

4. How does giant squid taste?
A tantalising mix of mild soy sauce, and pencil erasers that have been soaked and cooked in the microwave for a little while. 

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) Your own answer: Stick my nose up at it.. Why should we have to do an IQ test if Recharge would probably fail it?  just kidding sunny boy.

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
Hahaha I am the enemy of average. 

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
Weekend away for sure.


----------



## gaara (Feb 17, 2007)

I would do none of those things, and instead make recharge take ME on a date. Maybe if he's lucky I'll give him a peck on the cheek.


----------



## Recharge (Feb 17, 2007)

me cleaned up a bit  avitar is me after my recent haircut


----------



## gaara (Feb 17, 2007)

lose the hippy shirt and put on a tie and we'll talk


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 17, 2007)

I LOVE boost juice! <3


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2007)

*re Win*

MMMM drinking milkshake,dont anyone get out and "Spank the Frog" anymore,thats how all the ugly girls get a chance


----------



## Adam (Feb 17, 2007)

He's a top bloke, just a little to old for me. Sorry mate. LOL


----------



## Recharge (Feb 17, 2007)

what the heck is "spank the frog"??
and ugly? beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2007)

*re Win*

You know recharge "Hit the Grog" > ''Spank the Frog" get smashed so the ugly girls get a chance,you young guys these days LOLz no smoking,no drinking ,god onley knows Rudy Doos phone messages an stuff,no wonder the kids arnt being produced LOLz


----------



## Recharge (Feb 17, 2007)

young guys eh? ha ha, and how old are you?


----------



## stary boy (Feb 17, 2007)

o dear lord....


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2007)

*re Win*

An make sure you get a female recharge,there the ones with long hair an frilly knickers,or used to be


----------



## stary boy (Feb 17, 2007)

you wouldnt mind either way would you chargey lol


----------



## slim6y (Feb 18, 2007)

A couple of excellent entries in round one... But a little while before round one closes... gaara - I know you just wanna answer the questions anyway and there's a fair chance with your intellect you could win this one... Not on looks tho unfortunately - but that's why this is so not shallow!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

zulu said:


> An make sure you get a female recharge,there the ones with long hair an frilly knickers,or used to be



I went on a hens night last night zulu and i don't believe that that is the case anymore, the women that were there last night could've gotten away with wearing Y fronts.

Simone.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 18, 2007)

hehe 

I'm dying to know how this thread came about..?

RSVP no good? lol


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> hehe
> 
> I'm dying to know how this thread came about..?
> 
> RSVP no good? lol



Thats where my current one came from DameJacquie and it brought me the best damn Valentines Day ever. If he lasts more than 2 months then i'll recommend it to Recharge.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Oh recharge baby if only i wasn't a bouncing cartoon!


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
e) I would take Recharge to a bakery where we would learn to make donuts - This would give Recharge ample opportunity to learn what face to pull later that night if he played his cards right.

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) I am human, I think

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Always - I'm not fussy, wether Im presented with a fat kransky or a humble cocktail weenie.

4. How does giant squid taste?
a) I've heard when people ask "what does chicken taste like?" the response they are given is "tastes like squid"

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) Not be taking this quiz

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? I find questions like these to be shallow, vain and superficial. It's always better to get someone else to answer this for you. In which case, APS, I applaud you, answer this question for me.

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?

Well, why can't I have the best of both worlds? Why can't I get the necklace and a holiday to pearl harbour? Or cut out the middle man and just take a pearl necklace?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 18, 2007)

Well recharge it's getting tough to make these decisions... There's going to be some interesting round two 'goers' I would think... and others still interested, round one is still a go go!

The only regrets you'll ever have is not entering into this competition!


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 19, 2007)

i think we need some more reply here, do it for Recharge


----------



## stary boy (Feb 19, 2007)

buy a blow up doll


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm gonna wear recharge like a hat.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 19, 2007)

Question 8:

Answer the following to the best of your knowledge;

Are you:
a) Black like Barry White
b) White like Jack Black
c) Black and white like Michael Jackson


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

d) I'm whiter than god.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
b) No - I am just a bouncey cartoon! so it would only ever be an interenet relationship 

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Yes virtual hotdogs

4. How does giant squid taste?
It ate my computer....so i didn't taste it!

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) um.....whats IQ? is it like ICQ?

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
Um....all the above  just look at the avatar 

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
Definatly the weekend away  from him or with him 

8.Are you:
b) White like Jack Black


----------



## stary boy (Feb 19, 2007)

A for me


----------



## slim6y (Feb 19, 2007)

4 fine entries that may all be picked to pass into round 2... later this week


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Question 8:
> 
> Answer the following to the best of your knowledge;
> 
> ...




White, not like Jack black, but white.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

SLIM6Y!

When do you tell us!
Does the date come with airfare?


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish i was black like Barry White... that man mmmmm:lol:. Anyway good luck Recharge and Slim6y and all you 'potentials'!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> SLIM6Y!
> 
> When do you tell us!
> Does the date come with airfare?



Just checking with the judges now


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 19, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Question 8:
> 
> Answer the following to the best of your knowledge;
> 
> ...



None I'm kinda like Han Solo always stroking my own Wookie 
I'm the root of all thats evil but you can call me Cookie,


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 19, 2007)

Should get recharge to answer some questions! Why win a date with someone u dont know! All us girls are on trial here!!!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 19, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Should get recharge to answer some questions! Why win a date with someone u dont know! All us girls are on trial here!!!



Hey - you set up your own dating competition and see if Recharge enters in on that 

This is about recharge... and hence you should possibly enter in (there's no requirement to actually be single you know).

Round one is drawing to a close, we need final entries in pretty soon...


----------



## Inkslinger (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
a) Sizzler
b) Paris Hilton
c) Helga's House of Pain
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!
e) Other (please explain) 
e I would prefer to go to Shimonoseki-city in Yamaguchi, to eat Tora-fugu or ***u which translates "to blow" or "happiness"
 
2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)
A Yes a female human had sex resulting in me
 
3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)
A

 4. How does giant squid taste?
(you need to write your own answer here)
Done like this very nice:
Giant Squid with Lemon Vinaigrette 
Ingredients :

4 piece bacon diced
(or prosciutto)
1/4 cup finely-diced red onion
1 x red bell pepper sliced thin strips
2 cup diagonally-cut (2") fresh asparagus
3 x garlic cloves
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 x lemons juice only
2 tbl white wine vinegar
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 pch granulated sugar
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil leaves
1 1/2 cup sliced squid (see info below)
Salt to taste
Freshly-ground black pepper to taste
1/4 cup freshly-grated Parmesan cheese

Method :

* In a large skillet over medium heat, lightly brown bacon. Add onion, bell pepper and asparagus and cook until asparagus is just barely cooked, but still crisp.
* Add garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, vinegar, mustard and sugar. Stir to blend and heat for 2 minutes.
* Add basil and squid. Cook for 30 seconds to 1 minute. Season with salt and pepper and top with cheese.
* This recipe yields 4 servings.
* Comments: Attack of the Giant Squid! You've probably eaten giant squid before, but just didn't know it. Ever had calamari steaks or strips? Breaded and fried, it could be anything. You take a hunk of giant squid and pound it into oblivion, dunk it, bread it and fry it. It tastes good, but the above recipe tastes even better. 
* To process the squid, take the cleaned tube and lay it membrane-side down on a cutting surface. With a very sharp fillet knife, slice the squid as thinly as you can, cutting at an angle and pushing the knife up along the membrane. When you're done, you should have the membrane on the surface and the squid sliced into very thin pieces, about 1 inch wide. Cook the squid until it just barely changes color. If you cook it too long, you'll be very disappointed.
5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
a) Fail it
b) Be happy with any IQ it gave you
c) Have troubles with the first question "Name________"
d) Your own answer
 b) Be happy with any IQ it gave you

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
D. all of the above

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
It would depend on who was giving the necklace


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been encouraged to enter. Here is my entry for round one...

Hi. I'm GreenWillow. *smiles*


----------



## jordo (Feb 20, 2007)

1. e) other - at the pants party
2. b) well no not really, I was born as an earthworm but lived in a nuclear waste dump, long story short, I'm now a fully functioning male human
3. Yes - I'm pretty much a carnivore
4. How does giant squid taste? I've always imagined it would taste similar to the smaller variety, however due to the recent events with the giant squids horrific murder (even a thread dedicated to it that I haven't yet read  ) I'm not willing to sample one as I would forever live in fear of door knocking hippies with their animal rights crap.
5. d) I don't believe in IQ tests, whats the point?
6. I don't even know what "staid" means (I guess that answers Q5), I like to think I'm a little more of a complex person who can't be grouped under these categories. However I can say I'm a loud and proud emo, and call me staid if you want but I think I'm sane 
7. This is intolerable why am I answering these questions when I know Recharges soul is mine for the taking. "or a weekend away together from your partner" that doesn't even make sense but I'll do that.
8. I'm really working on a tan for you R but I'm still white - like a fox 

OK all that said and done and having briefly skimmed over the other pathetic entries, I have decided that GW is the only major competition here (but be warned she smells).

Edit: dpeica has kindly offered to be put down as a reference of my "character" (I should hardly think it necessary for such a supreme applicant but thats up to the judge)

Also note - everything written is completely serious, I do not have a sense of humour and you should all take offence to what I have written, thankyou.


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 20, 2007)

I most severely protest! I do not smell. Only hippies don't wear deoderant and I am NOT a hippy. I fully support the wholesale and pointless slaughter of any and all sea creatures. 

I will triumph over you tres easily, Jordo, for if whiteness is the key then I am sure to unlock the heart of any man, Rechargable or otherwise.

Consider my gauntlet thrown down!


----------



## jordo (Feb 20, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I most severely protest! I do not smell. Only hippies don't wear deoderant and I am NOT a hippy. I fully support the wholesale and pointless slaughter of any and all sea creatures.
> 
> I will triumph over you tres easily, Jordo, for if whiteness is the key then I am sure to unlock the heart of any man, Rechargable or otherwise.
> 
> Consider my gauntlet thrown down!



Oh, consider it considered!


----------



## jordo (Feb 20, 2007)

slim6y said:


> each contestant must answer all questions honestly to continue through to round two


"Honestly" whoops! I better come clean, I'm not really working on a tan as such, I'm sort of a nudist so I cop the sun a fair bit, you know


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 20, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Hey - you set up your own dating competition and see if Recharge enters in on that
> 
> This is about recharge... and hence you should possibly enter in (there's no requirement to actually be single you know).
> 
> Round one is drawing to a close, we need final entries in pretty soon...


ROFLMAO Okay


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd better come clean then too. I'm not a hippy, but sometimes I like to tie-dye things. And once I had mung beans, but I was at one of those fancy cafes where they serve "modern" food, and they were mixed all through my frittata so I couldn't help but eat them.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 20, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I'd better come clean then too. I'm not a hippy, but sometimes I like to tie-dye things. And once I had mung beans, but I was at one of those fancy cafes where they serve "modern" food, and they were mixed all through my frittata so I couldn't help but eat them.



Awwwww there, there, there *pats you on your head*
We have all been there, i too have once tie dyed and most possibly had mung beans at one point in my life (bloody sneaky mum!)


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 20, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> hehe
> 
> I'm dying to know how this thread came about..?
> 
> RSVP no good? lol



hahahaha I was wondering how it started aswell...


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't even bother reading any other appilcants after reading Gaaras and I now officially retract my entry as I think Gaara wins hands down!!


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

I lied - I'm whiter than God AND Jesus. Put together. Like some kind of sexually created super religious twin. Of sorts.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 20, 2007)

gaara said:


> I lied - I'm whiter than God AND Jesus. Put together. Like some kind of sexually created super religious twin. Of sorts.



PMSL!


I may also have to retract my entry......i just cant compete!
hmmm
but if airfares are included....then bring it on!


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

We all know I won this from the start. Recharge, only a man knows what a man wants, remember that


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2007)

Ladies and gentleman, please refrain from turing this into a Sally Jessie Raphael Show and keep it more Opera like... 

This is a serious competition, once your entries are in you can not withdraw, you signed the contract Tatelina and Bryony, now you must complete the course... 

Roound two is about to begin (actual time may depend on location, judges, questions and the well being of all contestants after gaara and jordo attempted to poison one of them).

Jealousy and B fighting is all very good - but recall, it must be Opera like!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 20, 2007)

gaara said:


> I lied - I'm whiter than God AND Jesus. Put together. Like some kind of sexually created super religious twin. Of sorts.


 
Eek! I'm competing against the Holy Ghost! I retract my entry. I'm going off to tie-dye some stuff while I wait for my mung beans to sprout. (It's no good, Bryony. I'm out of the closet now  )


----------



## zulu (Feb 20, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I went on a hens night last night zulu and i don't believe that that is the case anymore, the women that were there last night could've gotten away with wearing Y fronts.
> 
> Simone.


Pooh! :?


----------



## Vat69 (Feb 20, 2007)

gaara said:


> I lied - I'm whiter than God AND Jesus. Put together. Like some kind of sexually created super religious twin. Of sorts.



And when we consider that Jesus would have had dark skin....being whiter than him must mean you're the champion of conservative champions!!! You're vomiting as you write those pseudo homosexual comments aren't you? :lol:


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

I never insinuated Jesus was white, I just said I was whiter than him


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2007)

It's ok gaara, it's all hearsay - no one actually knows the colour of Jesus or God, although independant verification has said that god is in fact female. But that is a different thread. please stay on topic and refrain from using religious analogies unless absolutely required.


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

what is this? a want to buy thread? WTB hanky panky for recharge??


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

_you Cannot Suppress My Chit-chat!_


----------



## jordo (Feb 20, 2007)

gaara said:


> We all know I won this from the start.


Oh please gaara, you make me laugh.






GW just found these items in your fridge.
Some succulent MUNG BEANS, UNHOMOGENISED MILK, FLAVOURED MAYO, GOATS CHEESE, and cheese with some sort of SEED in it!


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

Pmsl


----------



## Recharge (Feb 20, 2007)

gaara said:


> what is this? a want to buy thread? WTB hanky panky for recharge??



no, I don't think so... *sigh*


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

wishful thinking, eh?


----------



## Recharge (Feb 20, 2007)

if I was only after some slap and tickle I'd be out venturing the night clubs ;P
this is just some good 'clean fun


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

ho ho Recharge me ol' china if I win there'll be nothing clean or fun in our date.


----------



## kelly (Feb 20, 2007)

1. e) I'd like to go to the NT, catch some water pythons and then smuggle them into WA so I can keep them. I think it would be kind of like a bonding experience between the two of us, with me benefiting because I'd get some water pythons.

2. a) Yes.

3. b) No, because I'm vegan so meat is out of the question 

4. As above, I've obviously never tasted giant squid, nor would I like to as squid is slimy and gross.

5. b)

6. all of the above.

7. definitely the diamond necklace, so I could cash it in and buy some more herps for me and Recharge to share.

8. I'm whiter than anyone you've ever seen, due to the lack of protein in my diet 




I'm only entering this because I want to beat gaara


----------



## gaara (Feb 20, 2007)

Pfff pretenders to my rechargeable throne, all of you!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 20, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Ladies and gentleman, please refrain from turing this into a Sally Jessie Raphael Show and keep it more Opera like...
> 
> This is a serious competition, once your entries are in you can not withdraw, you signed the contract Tatelina and Bryony, now you must complete the course...
> 
> ...



ok, ok, i will see through my entry


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 21, 2007)

This thread seems to have stalled...

where's round 2 guys?


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

I suspect it has stalled because people all over the country are still leaning over buckets and toilet bowls after seeing the picture of those ghoulish items Jordo claimed he found in my refridgerator.

I would like to catagorically deny owning any of those items, much less consuming them. Further, Jordo has never been in the vicinity of either myself or my refridgerator. This beggers the question... just whose 'fridge were said items in?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 21, 2007)

Give it time, give it time (We need to have a focus group discussion and work up some new paradigms, determine a value proposition, make some intangibles tangible and generally eff the ineffable).


----------



## slim6y (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry, round two is beginning soon... Don't hold back... more round one entries the better 

Now about to enter the realms of round 2... The tough round... The one they say is liek a second date... awkward, yet somewhat comfortable...


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Give it time, give it time (We need to have a focus group discussion and work up some new paradigms, determine a value proposition, make some intangibles tangible and generally eff the ineffable).


Don't forget the brainstorming on butcher's paper* with thick black textas. There always has to be brainstorming on on butcher's paper with thick black textas. 

* For the more environmentally concious, butcher's paper may be replaced with a paper-saving whieboard.


----------



## gaara (Feb 21, 2007)

id be careful, panel of judges - I hear Greenwillow might send her father and brother, as she is want to do, on this date if she wins!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 21, 2007)

*ROUND 2 Begins...*

These questions involve long answers. There's no multi guessing anymore, you need to provide evidence of your humanity and reliability for this stud!

Question 1:

If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?


Question 2:

You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?


Question 3:

You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?


So quickly now... round three has begun and all answers will be looked at... Don't forget at the end of the rounds (which is chosen soon) there is a public vote on the best and most eligible datee... 

Good luck people...


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

gaara said:


> id be careful, panel of judges - I hear Greenwillow might send her father and brother, as she is want to do, on this date if she wins!


Well naturally! It's all about delegation.  

PS, it wasn't a "date" that The Dad and Brother 3 replaced me on. APS is merely a reptile forum for me, not a hunting ground!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 21, 2007)

Been awhile since I've seen this thread...hell...you're a good lookin' man recharge...good thing I'm not gay :lol: :lol:


----------



## kelly (Feb 21, 2007)

*Question 1:*
*If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?*

I could go both ways with this question:
- Choosing the child with cancer because that seems the nicer thing to do. Or
- Saving the $10 and taking Recharge somewhere nice for dinner (possibly subway or something?)... Now I only say this because the cancer may not be fatal, so why waste $10 if I don't need to?


*Question 2:*
*You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train -apart from the driver, how do you react?*

I'd definitely just jump out of the train, because I have a huge phobia of dogs. I'd expect Recharge to save ME though because he's the man. I am just the woman who cooks and cleans and stuff. 


*Question 3:*
*You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?*

I would be happy that I got fired because it means I could go on the dole. I'd earn more money that way anyway. So I'd party harder with Recharge than I ever have before.


----------



## gaara (Feb 21, 2007)

*Question 1:
If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?*

There is no cure for cancer yet, gimme that 10 bucks. I'm hungry - the change I get from my happy meal can go in the ronald mcdonald house collection tin to go towards getting him a fluffy pillow in palative care or something.


*Question 2:*
*You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train -apart from the driver, how do you react?*

In a smooth move to impress recharge, I would exhibit my keen mcguiver skills and save the day. The first thing I would do, is spear tackle that dog. After some wrestling, I would secure some canine fur. From there, I would bust into the tarantula carriage, and use the dog hairs to tickle/stimulate the spiders into creating some silk. From there, I would break into the train driver's carriage. I would collect the driver's sweat onto the silk, and use the two agents to mould out a parachute. I would then dash back to the end of the train and let out the parachute, thereby slowing the train down safely before hitting the tunnel.


*Question 3:*
*You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?*

I would tell Recharge to meet me in a park, after dark. While he busies himself getting tarted up at his house, I would run into Centrelink and begin my dole payments. From there, I would take my food stamps, and race to a supermarket, cash all my stamps in then combine the ingredients into a soup, of sorts. On my way to the park, I would mug the cancer child's duck feeding bread, then push the child into the pond. Then, making a smooth entrance, I would swuavely meet up with Recharge, and being laying out the picnic items. Using the cover of darkness as my friend, I could disguise the rather bland ingredients in the soup. If he asked me about the dry bread, I would spin some lie about it being "special crusty bread". We would then most likely dance to the theme music from ducktales, and call it a night.


----------



## jordo (Feb 21, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I would like to catagorically deny owning any of those items, much less consuming them. Further, Jordo has never been in the vicinity of either myself or my refridgerator.



That you know of


----------



## slim6y (Feb 21, 2007)

Two superb answers, now Simone, Tatelina, Jen.... Also Bryony, Inkslinger and Jordo...

And any other entries...

Quickly people... the public are waiting to hear your suitability!


----------



## kelly (Feb 21, 2007)

oooo It's ON gaara!
It's on like DONKEY KONG!!


----------



## jordo (Feb 21, 2007)

*Question 1:
If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?*
ANSWER: Well that obviously depends on how the child was cooked... However if it was raw (I'm not much of a cook myself) I would have to save the child and auction it off on e-bay, guessing that even cancerous children are worth more to some people than $10.

*Question 2:
You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?*
ANSWER: Firstly I'd release my gilleni into the spider carriage and they would easily take out all the spiders, I would punch the doberman right in the baby maker so hard that it yelps and attacks me instead. and then... oh it was only a dream *sigh* LOL but then I would run out of ideas and jump from the speeding train using recharge to break my fall.

*Question 3:
You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?*
ANSWER: WHOOHOOO I'M NOW A DOLE BLUDGER!!!! What a stupid question obviously I'd get absolutely marinated and then attempt some kind of sexy table top dance for recharge (no pics or it didn't happen crap  ) and probably fall to a painful death impaling myself on a sharp piece of chair. (hmmm yes good answer jordo  )


----------



## Firesnake (Feb 21, 2007)

are these your normal date questions recharge?! hahaha


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

jordo said:


> That you know of


You are stalking my fridge? :shock: That's a new one!!


----------



## jordo (Feb 21, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> You are stalking my fridge? :shock: That's a new one!!


Maybe lol.
OK I'm busted but only on Thursdays.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 21, 2007)

Question 1:
Q - If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

A - I work in cancer research...so....I would take the $10 and give it to a much more needing hobo from central station.........hey dont judge me! We all need a drink every now and then!

Question 2:

Q - You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venomous tarantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?

A - Hmmmm.....well mad/vicious dogs seem to like me...(always have food in my bag) so i would hypnotize the dog get the dog to try and help me shift the spiders (since we have no real venomous tarantulas in australia i am willing to get bitten) then do a Charlies Angels pose  with a fake gun.....army roll....then sexily kick in the carriage door...straddle the seat and take the train in under my control....then get little Recharge to sit on my lap while i pat him on his head telling him it will all be ok.

Question 3:

Q - You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

A - Baby i'm made of cash   I would borrow the $10 off the hobo and get him a romantic dinner courtesy of Ronald McDonald


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 21, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> I most severely protest! I do not smell. Only hippies don't wear deoderant and I am NOT a hippy. I fully support the wholesale and pointless slaughter of any and all sea creatures.
> 
> I will triumph over you tres easily, Jordo, for if whiteness is the key then I am sure to unlock the heart of any man, Rechargable or otherwise.
> 
> Consider my gauntlet thrown down!



Whiteness perhaps, but pale blue?????  How those gloves going? (be gentle and allow me this small distraction, please?  )


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> Whiteness perhaps, but pale blue?????  How those gloves going? (be gentle and allow me this small distraction, please?  )


Good point. And lets face it, white skin might be okay, but pale blue skin is boardering not only on unhealthy but on obscene!

And I no longer wear driving gloves since I learnt that uv rays do not penetrate glass and that no matter how far I drive my blue hands will not get tanned


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 21, 2007)

While I have gracoiusly withdrawn from this contest to atleast allow the other competitors a sporting chance, surely it could do no harm if I atleast set an example by displaying what a REAL winning answer would look like...

1 - If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

Both, of course. And then catch my flight to that African country where I am assisting in the building of a village for little orphaned orangutangs.


2 - You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?

I never travel on trains. They smell.


3 - You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

Seeing as The Dad and various brothers would be taking my place on the date I simply do not see that my newly unemployed status has anything to do with it.


----------



## gaara (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh snap I think her lack of enthusiasm may trump me!


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 21, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Both, of course. And then catch my flight to that African country where I am assisting in the building of a village for little orphaned orangutangs.
> 
> .



How nice, an overseas holiday resort for asian primates


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

Recharge said:


> if I was only after some slap and tickle I'd be out venturing the night clubs ;P
> this is just some good 'clean fun



So what? There was never actually any chance of winning Recharge? Well stuff that! What a crap thread! /exits thread


----------



## jordo (Feb 21, 2007)

GW its a herp site, no one cares about stoopid mammals in Africa...


----------



## Recharge (Feb 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> So what? There was never actually any chance of winning Recharge? Well stuff that! What a crap thread! /exits thread



welll, maybe just for you


----------



## slim6y (Feb 21, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> So what? There was never actually any chance of winning Recharge? Well stuff that! What a crap thread! /exits thread



Sorry Tatelina, I think you'll find you are bound by the juristiction of gaming and dating sites under section 183 (a) subclause 2 iii you will note it reads: Anyone who has entered into this competition must continue to enter in a serious manner.

subclause 2 iv reads: Those who forfeit may be liable for the maximum penalty of $300 000 000 or dates with anyone who chooses (including the original competitor).

If I was you Tatelina, I would continue my entry quick smart, or run that maximum penalty. You should read the rules very carefully you know!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> subclause 2 iv reads: Those who forfeit may be liable for the maximum penalty of $300 000 000 or dates with anyone who chooses (including the original competitor).


Dates with anyone who chooses? I'm interprating that to mean whoever I choose.  so hooray for that!


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Good point. And lets face it, white skin might be okay, but pale blue skin is boardering not only on unhealthy but on obscene!
> 
> And I no longer wear driving gloves since I learnt that uv rays do not penetrate glass and that no matter how far I drive my blue hands will not get tanned


 

what the crap????????????????????


nuffent wrong wiff pale blue skin!!!!


shame shame on youse green willow


P.S I'm more man than you can handle recharge


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 22, 2007)

olivehydra said:


> How nice, an overseas holiday resort for asian primates


 *giggle* Whoops! Guess who failed geometry!!??


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 22, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> *giggle* Whoops! Guess who failed geometry!!??



I wonder how you would have gone with Geography then?

IsK


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Dates with anyone who chooses? I'm interprating that to mean whoever I choose.  so hooray for that!



Perhaps you forgot to read on to subclause 2 v: Any date from anyone who chooses must first go through the judges. It is generally accepted if the original competitor wished to have a date with the above said forfeiter then this is acceptable. However other people may like to enter into the competition and could date the above said forfeiter. 

Basically Tatelina, what this means in english, is if you forfeit you're a criminal. And criminals go to jail... Or have dates with many random people. 

You'll be pleased to know that one of the most popular men on earth is in fact charles manson!


----------



## Lucas (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Sushi Train, I like whale
2. Does it matter? everyone wants Recharge.......it can't be hepled
3. Whale steak stuffed with black rhino
4. Tastes likes chicken
5. 127
6. All of the above
7. Can't remember the question


----------



## Rennie (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> I am just the woman who cooks and cleans and stuff.



There are some good answers here but how can you go past this one :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

Rennie said:


> There are some good answers here but how can you go past this one :lol:



You'll get your chance to vote soon Rennie... Then you can sway the public with these comments. Or is Kelly paying you? I know how desperate she is (to win).


----------



## Rennie (Feb 22, 2007)

I just thought those type of women went extinct a few decades ago, do you know where I can find one? :lol:


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> You'll get your chance to vote soon Rennie... Then you can sway the public with these comments. Or is Kelly paying you? I know how desperate she is (to win).


 
Thanks slim6y, I like the way you make me look like a desperate fool :lol:

When are we finding out who wins!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 22, 2007)

lmfattyao shows that some ppl just dont have a life hahahahahaha  none of the above im married LOL


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> Thanks slim6y, I like the way you make me look like a desperate fool :lol:
> 
> When are we finding out who wins!



When all round two entries are in - and any more round one entries, then the public will be put to vote... in a seperate thread a poll will be put up... Then you can all make comments and sway the voters...

I never made you look like a desperate fool... the word fool was a bit harsh to use!


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

I hope gaara doesn't end up winning, I think his is the most popular entry at the moment


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

Recharge and I share a taste in animation, it's destiny kelly


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

gaara said:


> Recharge and I share a taste in animation, it's destiny kelly


 
Recharge and I...umm....well you got me there 
We should set up a dating thread for you!


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

lol no one wants to date me, dont waste your time! I couldnt handle the shame of a 0 post 1 view 'please have a date with gaara' thread >_<


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats not true gaara!!!

....I'm sure you'd get one post 

Look theres even an application form for people to fill in for you!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

APS Desperate & Dateless Ball coming soon.........................


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> Thats not true gaara!!!
> 
> ....I'm sure you'd get one post
> 
> Look theres even an application form for people to fill in for you!



I should have used this application form first... damn.. now gaara will get all the credit!


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

I refuse to be made a mockery of!


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

Look gaara, if it makes you feel any better, I'll go on a date with you.


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

Smooooooooth.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> Look gaara, if it makes you feel any better, I'll go on a date with you.



*ahem* it's not all about you kelly... you you you you... It's about RECHARGE... 

You will go on a date with Recharge if you win... So patience...


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

_quiet I need this!_


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

gaara said:


> _quiet I need this!_


 
How do you expect us not to make a mockery when you say things like that


----------



## Gordon (Feb 22, 2007)

you know it wouldnt of happened if you didnt send me an abusive ignoring me msg... without even a reply button to let me say wat i think of you... which at the time was nothing becoz i dont no you.. but now i see you as minor... majority rules and garras out!


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, here's my entry...

*deep breath*

Round 1

1. e - Hog's Breath for a nice juicy steak.
2. a
3. a
4. like crap I'd imagine, but the only seafood I eat is oysters so I wouldn't know.
5. b
6. All of the above, gotta be in my line of work!
7. Is that weekend "together *from* your partner"? If its together with your partner, I'd have to take that option, maybe a weekend camping trip? You can't make memories with a diamond.

Round 2

1. Have to save the kid with cancer, I mean if I had the power to cure cancer then who needs 10 bucks, I'd be rich beyond my wildest dreams.

2. (Who thought this one up?) Well, my sympathetic nervous system would kick in and I would probably sh** myself. lol ok seriously, throw the dog a steak that I happen to have in my handbag, take out the tarantulas with the (dozen) cans of mortein which I also have in my handbag, rescusitate the driver with a CPR & a swig of whisky (also in my handbag). The driver then stops the train mere inches from the drop off. Recharge thanks me and pledges eternal gratitude. Then I'm off to the chiroporactor to crack my back because of all the stuff I've been carrying around in my bag.

3. Simple...this would never happen, I'm irreplacable!


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

oooo another contender!
Too bad, I'm going to win anyway.


----------



## jordo (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> oooo another contender!
> Too bad, I'm going to win anyway.



*sigh* So much hope, poor thing.


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

jordo you don't actually think you're going to win do you?


----------



## jordo (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> jordo you don't actually think you're going to win do you?



Thinking is overated (and hurts), I know I'm going to win


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

You can have gaara?

The bidding starts at $2.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 22, 2007)

damn, I overcooked my steak while filling this out


----------



## jordo (Feb 22, 2007)

kelly said:


> You can have gaara?
> 
> The bidding starts at $2.



Its always been about the money for you hasn't it kelly  I don't want gaara $2 could go a lot further theses days :lol:


----------



## kelly (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sure gaara would go all the way with you jordo 
I still think someone should make him a dating thread ahaha.


----------



## gaara (Feb 22, 2007)

*slits wrists*


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> damn, I overcooked my steak while filling this out



Instant discredits.. and here I was waiting for this one entry to outdo the rest... thinking this is the woman who could iron the shirt on recharges back! But then i read she overcooks steak.. a blasphemy to the highest order...

but you're still in with a chance...


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Instant discredits.. and here I was waiting for this one entry to outdo the rest... thinking this is the woman who could iron the shirt on recharges back! But then i read she overcooks steak.. a blasphemy to the highest order...
> 
> but you're still in with a chance...



It was only overcooked because I was focusing all my energy on answering! First and last time ever - promise


----------



## Bryony (Feb 22, 2007)

lol!!!!

poor girl!
food number 1 prioity......then men!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 22, 2007)

L A S T C A L L for anyone else who wishes to enter or for round two entries from those who are yet to put in.

The voting starts this weekend...

Check here around 3pm tomorrow for the poll...

Late entries can't be considered once the poll is up and running. 

Good luck to all those who have entered... and good luck to those who wish to enter.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

POLLING HAS STARTED!!!

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49686

Go now and cast your vote!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Polling closes in 7 days at 2:56pm on March 2nd... 19 votes already... keep em coming... Recharge and judges are waiting patiently. This is the most exciting thing to happen to APS since I joined in August last year!


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2007)

gaara must be feeling great - knowing he's next


----------

